# Scar - how is it working out?



## Gazzthompson (Jan 29, 2010)

As , im assuming, most of you know that rangers got issued alot of Scars. Being interested in this sort of stuff, i was wandering whats the overall view so far ? any "word on the street" on how they are going?

Any info will be great, thanks.


----------



## KBAR-04 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm interested in this too. After my time I'm afraid but I have an FN SCAR-16 and its been a fine rifle.


----------

